# Which tooth did your child lose first?



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

My DD is 5.75yr old and I think she has a loose tooth. I thought you normally lost the bottom teeth first, but hers is on top. DH claims he lost his top teeth first, but I distinctly remember losing my bottom teeth first and didn't lose my top teeth until 3rd grade. (I was a late tooth loser, continuing to lose well into HS). She was a late teether, so I expected her to be a late tooth-loser, too. She mentioned that she chomped on an olive pit over Christmas, with that tooth. I was thinking it was possible that her tooth is artificially lose due to that? Regardless, I told her not to play with it, that if it is really going to fall out it will continue to get lose. If it's trying to heal from an injury, then it will do that, too.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## sharon71 (May 27, 2005)

My DD is 5yrs and 5 mths and has 2 very loose teeth on the bottom. some kids loose the top first others the bottom.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

My ds will be 6 in a few months, and he has his first loose tooth, one of the front teeth on the bottom.


----------



## mizliz72 (Sep 15, 2010)

SD just turned 7 in December and she has her 5th loose tooth. She lost her first Christmas Day 2010 (so a year ago) and it was one of the center bottom ones. Next was the other center one, then each of the ones on either side. One is still missing, I'm guessing maybe she needs more room in her mouth for it to come in and it will happen. The one loose now is one of her front upper teeth.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

My DD is 5y6m and she has her first loose tooth (and she is very excited!). It's a bottom tooth. I think it's very close to falling out, as it's super wriggly and the adult tooth is through the gum and visible behind the baby tooth.

I am making a tooth fairy pillow this week


----------



## crowcaw (Jan 16, 2009)

My 5 yo just lost her first tooth and it was one of the bottom front teeth -- also the first one that came in when she was a baby. The other fron bottom is loose now. We were at the dentist for a check up when it was loose and I asked about the typical order of loosing teeth and he said that it's most frequently the bottom front first but can be the top or even side front tooth first. He also said molars coming in and losing teeth can be in a different order (dd has got both of her bottom molars before losing the front tooth).


----------



## DidiToo (Jan 5, 2011)

My son was also just around six years old when he start losing his teeth. He lost the bottom two first, but the top two came right after those. I called him gatemouth for awhile!


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

Dd lost one on the bottom and now the other is also very lose. Looks like the top middle will come out after the bottom two. She will be six in March.


----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

DH called my MIL and she said that all three of her boys lost their top teeth first. Weird. This just may be genetic.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

My ds just lost his first tooth on New Year's day, one of the bottom middle ones. He'll be 6 in March.


----------

